# 2010 GB Privilege Tour of Turkey



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

edited... today we booked the trip.. anyone else going, would be interested in hearing from you

regards Graham & Fiona
/

/
/
/


We are interested to hear from anyone who has toured Turkey, we do plan to go on the 2010 tour, just got one question

Our Motorhome is 28` (8.7 mts) would we encounter any problems with the size?
Graham


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Graham;

Can't help at the moment but are you going via Greece? If so you will have no greater problems size wise transiting Greece than any other Euro country except maybe if you divert into the smaller villages where roads can get a bit tight and height wise you need to be aware of overhanging balconies and buildings as well. 

Hope you get some replies but I would think it will be no worse in Turkey. We'll find out as well as we're off that way May/June next year and we aren't envisaging any problems but our van is a tiddler compared to yours.

Pete


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: GB Pivilege Tour of Turkey*



gdleeds said:


> We are interested to hear from anyone who has toured Turkey, we do plan to go on the 2010 tour, just got one question
> 
> Our Motorhome is 28` (8.7 mts) would we encounter any problems with the size?
> Graham


Hi Graham,

You won't have any problems with that size van.

It will be a little bit tight when you stay at Camping Onder at Kusadasi.

You will enjoy the tour especially Cappadocia and Oludeniz.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Graham
Did the Turkey tour with GB last year and had a brilliant time. The organisation is fantastic and the tour directors Kevin and Nurcan are just the best! As for Turkey itself we just loved it. The people were very friendly and welcoming, the campsites were ok and we had no trouble with our 8.40m Frankia in getting anywhere.
We have just returned from the Northern Greece trip with GB and that was excellent too so yes yes yes book it and do it!!    
Ken
ps: pm me if you need any specific details and I can also put you in touch with other people who did the trip.


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

thanking each of you for your positive responces, will keep you informed


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We toured Turkey about 20 years ago for 7 weeks sadly with a car & tent  
No problems at all and as an ex International Trucker I can honestly say that you will have no problem with your size of vehicle.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Getting better then is it Don?

NEC?

C.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: 2010 GB Pivilege Tour of Turkey*



gdleeds said:


> editted... today we booked the trip.. anyone else going, would be interested in hearing from you
> 
> regards Graham & Fiona
> We are interested to hear from anyone who has toured Turkey, we do plan to go on the 2010 tour, just got one question
> ...


Hi Graham or anybody else who is thinking of going to Turkey.

When you enter Turkey you get a personal visa for three months and you are allowed to import your motorhome for six months duty free.

Over the last few years there have been occasions when the Turkish authorities have got the dates wrong for the vehicle and they have given two instead of the usual six months.

Margaret & Barry Williamson (Magbaz Travels) had the problem and it is well documented at http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/693/30 scroll down to 7-10 May 2008 At TASUCU, Turkey Camping Akcakil.

Also be aware of the fact that the driver will under normal circumstances not be allowed to leave Turkey without the vehicle. 

Hi Clive,

Neck has eased a bit but still waiting for another course of treatment. 8O

I get two hours a day on the computer now.  

Don


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Don, thanks for the info, we have gone ahead and booked the 45 day trip with GB Privilege for April 2010, and we are really looking forward to the trip.

April May would the weather be pleasant or hot, may consider installing Air Con in habitation, have it in cab area only at present. Whats your thoughts!

regards

Graham


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

gdleeds said:


> Hi Don, thanks for the info, we have gone ahead and booked the 45 day trip with GB Privilege for April 2010, and we are really looking forward to the trip.
> 
> April May would the weather be pleasant or hot, may consider installing Air Con in habitation, have it in cab area only at present. Whats your thoughts!
> 
> ...


Hi Graham,

Your tour ends on the 25th May so I don't think you will need full air con. The weather is usually very pleasant in April May time.

Have you considered staying on in Greece and doing a tour of the Peloponnese? It would be the best time to visit before the summer heat waves set in.

We hope to winter in Turkey (neck permitting) returning via Rhodes and Crete.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Don, sounds great but the grandchildren have us booked to go to Disneyland Florida on the 5th June so we are not left with much time when tour ends in Italy on 25th


----------



## pirharun (Oct 5, 2011)

*"only Istanbul"*

If you visit Istanbul, i higly recommend you to take a Princes' Island (callad also Buyuk Ada) tour. I pumped into this tour on Istanbul Daily City Tours on the internet. It was a regular tour. I was picked up from the hotel and cruised Marmara sea to Princes Island. If you like birds you can also feed seagulls with simit, a type of crisp, while crossing to the island. It may be really enjoyable. After we landed our guide gave a brief explanation and history of this lovely island then we had a horsedrawn carriage tour among pine trees www.privatetoursinistanbul.com This tour was totally awesome. You can take lots of beatiful scenery photos while taking deep breath and relaxing. (The hauses are gorgeus). Or you can sometimes close your eyes and listen the sound of the nails of horses and enjoy this peaceful time. We visited Aya Yorgi Church and Monestry. It is a very old building and has been located on this island for centuries. It is up on a hill where we had to walk unhill 15-20 minutes, but was fine for us. After the end of this relaxing tour we had a delicious meal at a fish restaurant. If you visit Princes' Island you should really taste one of the fish meals. We had the opportunity to swim but i prefered to walk along the shores until time of return came. I want also mention that you can hire bicycle unless you want to walk or to go with a horsedrawn carriage. I returned to my hotel on time after this exciting and relaxing Princes' Island tour. This lovely island should be on your list if you visit Istanbul. Thank you very much to this commpany for such a relaxing tour.


----------

